# Software for eq and room correction



## bcarrigg90 (Nov 29, 2012)

Is there a software for windows 7 that will allow me to eq the main output from my computer and apply room correction so that it's applied to my movies, music, recording, etc?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

You might already have discovered this, I just wanted to be sure your question was answered. Here is a link to a new offering, it is free, and there is a thread discussing it here.

Cheers


----------



## bcarrigg90 (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh this is perfect! This exactly what i've been looking for. I've got my room tuned to within about 1.5 dB across the entire spectrum. Took about 60 filters, but it still doesn't show any noticeable latency. I love it!


----------

